# Transistores de superficie



## ALEJANDRO20 (Mar 10, 2009)

Saludos,  me encuentro  en un circuito   de un multimetro quemado  unos transistores  de superficie rectangulares pequeñitos que  solo tienen como referencia las letras  WY, quisiera saber   si  tienen reemplazo o si  se pueden medir como un transistor normal para saber si  es esto lo que se quemó, gracias,  por favor si me pueden  brindar toda la información sobre esto gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 10, 2009)

WY puede ser un, SMAJ100C, SMAJ11, o SMAJ11C

Puedes ver la lista completa en esta pagina:

http://clivetec.superihost.com/SMD_CodesW.htm


----------



## ambe (Mar 19, 2010)

Gracias a Chico3001, por su información, Me ha sido muy útil.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2010)

tambien me  fue muy util la informacion muchisimas gracias chico ,ya lo apunte en mis favoritos para futuras consultas


----------

